

Phusion Passenger 3.0.0 final released - mickeyben
http://blog.phusion.nl/2010/10/18/phusion-passenger-3-0-0-final-released/

======
Andys
Best new features for me:

* No global lock while spawning new instances

* Ability to specify Minimum instance of 1 to stop startup lag for infreuqently hit websites

------
heyrhett
Great work guys! Phusion Passenger has been allowing me to easily deploy rails
apps to Apache for years in a reliable and manageable way. Especially with
capistrano. It's very reliable software, and great documentation!

~~~
gmac
Ditto, on nginx. Before Passenger -- when one waded through a morass of
complex and fragile recipes for Ruby web deployments -- I had to think much
more carefully before implementing things in Sinatra or Rails.

Some helpful new options here too -- I'm particularly glad to be able to turn
off passenger_friendly_error_pages for non-HTML-serving web apps.

------
stretchwithme
Great work. First thing I did at my current gig was get the app on to
Passenger.

